# kostenloser OPC Server (RK512??)



## david.ka (23 April 2006)

Hallo,
folgende Ausgangssituation:
Rechner->Modem->Telefonleitung->Modem->TixiAlarmModem mit MPI-Schnittstelle zu SPS und Modem-Funktion.

nun will ich von dem PC über die Modems eine Verbindung zu der SPS aufbauen.

das Modem ist an der Seriellen Schnittstelle meines PC angeschlossen.

dazu bräuchte ich jetzt einen (RK512???) OPC Server?!
kennt jemand einen?

Grüße
David


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 April 2006)

RK512 wird hier normalerweise nicht viel helfen. Wenn über das TAM auf die SPS zugegriffen werden soll, dann muss es schon ein OPC-Server sein, der das TeleService-Protokoll unterstützt. Als nicht kostenlose Lösung gibt es hier z.B. unseren S7-OPC-Server http://www.deltalogic.de/software/s7s5-opc-server/s7s5-opc-server.htm. Der Siemens-OPC-Server unterstützt das Ganze sicher auch mit installierter TS-Erweiterung. Ob es weitere Lösungen gibt, ist mir momentan nicht bekannt.


----------



## david.ka (28 April 2006)

naja, eigentlich brauche ich doch nur einen OPC Server der über die Serielle Schnittstelle kommuniziert, oder?!?
gibt es da einen kostenlosen?


----------

